# Flintstones



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Some amazing technique... @King Loudness might enjoy this.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Cool techniques for sure.
Not what I expected when I seen 'Flinstones' though.
Since it's on the weird side of things ..


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fmadbol-rf2-1-freds-home
my original song. Fred’s home written in 2014-15.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Then there's the original.




That song, Rise and Shine, sounded too much like the Bugs Bunny theme so they changed it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow !!! That is one talented young man !!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Then there's the original.


Looks like even cartoon married couples had separate beds back then.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Flintstones is one of the classic rhythm changes tunes. It gets quoted a lot by jazz players.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mister.zed said:


> Looks like even cartoon married couples had separate beds back then.


1960.....of course.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

If I were Fred you wouldn't be able to keep me outta Wilma's bed.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mister.zed said:


> If I were Fred you wouldn't be able to keep me outta Wilma's bed.


But you'd have to put up with Pearl








and there's truth in the saying that the daughter turns into the mother. Me I'd sooner do Betty.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Me I'd sooner do Betty.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Betty ... any day


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Or


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


>


‘Hey there Ralphie boy’


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

You can't trust those red heads.


----------

